# General > Politics >  The Crown is SLipping

## rob murray

Sturgeons  personal satisfaction ratings have seemingly  tumbled by   22 points since April and 40 per cent of Scots now say they are deeply dissatisfied with her performance. The  results of the survey, carried out for the broadcaster STV by pollsters Ipsos Mori, show Ms Sturgeon is languishing on just 14 per cent popularity. 
In contrast Ruth Davidson, is soaring ahead on 31 per cent.This shows Sturgeons  ranting over the EU and related indy2 is failing to  chime with voters.  

The crown is slipping indeed, keep it up Nicola   keep on your talking yourself into a hole !  How about this from Sturgeon : "if Scotland wants to be independent, nothing ultimately is going to stop that happening." ....oh yeah..showing utter contempt for the democratic process....little wonder nut job cyber nats wont go away,  what will stop indy is the larger % of no voters against it... so whats she gonna do about that then ?

----------


## Shabbychic

> Sturgeons  personal satisfaction ratings have seemingly  tumbled by   22 points since April and *40 per cent of Scots now say they are deeply dissatisfied with her performance.* The  results of the survey, carried out for the broadcaster STV by pollsters Ipsos Mori, show M*s Sturgeon is languishing on just 14 per cent popularity. 
> In contrast Ruth Davidson, is soaring ahead on 31 per cent*.This shows Sturgeons  ranting over the EU and related indy2 is failing to  chime with voters.  
> 
> The crown is slipping indeed, keep it up Nicola   keep on your talking yourself into a hole !  *How about this from Sturgeon : "if Scotland wants to be independent, nothing ultimately is going to stop that happening."* ....oh yeah..showing utter contempt for the democratic process....little wonder *nut job cyber nats* wont go away,  what will stop indy is the larger % of no voters against it... so whats she gonna do about that then ?



So, 40% of Scots are dissatisfied with Nicola....that would mean then, that 60% *are* satisfied. That sounds like a majority to me. It's great how the press love to spin figures. (and those who want to, believe them)

You honestly believe, hand on heart, that a poll asked the people of Scotland who they liked best, and 14% liked Nicola but 31% preferred Ruth? Really? Wonder who the other 55% liked?

What exactly was asked in these polls anyway, and more to the point, who exactly was asked?

You don't think that perhaps the Better Together Campaign is already up and running and already cranking the Propaganda machine up a few gears?

Also, "If Scotland wants to be Independent, nothing will stop that happening" how is that statement undemocratic? If Scotland wants it, and votes for it, then it will happen. What is undemocratic about that?

Oh, and calling people who do not agree with your point of view names, is not really very adult, now, is it? smelly bum.

----------


## rob murray

> So, 40% of Scots are dissatisfied with Nicola....that would mean then, that 60% *are* satisfied. That sounds like a majority to me. It's great how the press love to spin figures. (and those who want to, believe them)
> 
> You honestly believe, hand on heart, that a poll asked the people of Scotland who they liked best, and 14% liked Nicola but 31% preferred Ruth? Really? Wonder who the other 55% liked?
> 
> What exactly was asked in these polls anyway, and more to the point, who exactly was asked?
> 
> You don't think that perhaps the Better Together Campaign is already up and running and already cranking the Propaganda machine up a few gears?
> 
> Also, "If Scotland wants to be Independent, nothing will stop that happening" how is that statement undemocratic? If Scotland wants it, and votes for it, then it will happen. What is undemocratic about that?
> ...


BTG just as the SNP, have been in  entrenched modes since 2014 and both are working the propaganda "games" , What names are you on about...nut job cyber nats..the types that the SNP are trying to cool down  ??? cant see any other "names" in my post, but will retract and apologise  "If Scotland wants to be Independent, nothing will stop that happening" how is that statement undemocratic? If Scotland wants it, and votes for it, then it will happen........yes if indy2" happens"  and Scotland "wants" it first and foremost, and   the majority vote for indy, then your correct and Im wrong, so apologies. Sturgeon has passed her high water mark, and her indy for indys sake remarks at the week end certainly will have pushed some indecisive voters away from her. Anyway we shall await the indyref 2 white paper as it will deal with real issues that effect the real economy.

----------

